# Tranny Hate thread



## Squirtoutmabooty (Dec 1, 2020)

I need to up my collection of transphobic content


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 1, 2020)

in


----------



## oatmeal (Dec 1, 2020)

Squirtoutmabooty said:


> I need to up my collection of transphobic content
> View attachment 841000


mogs me ngl


----------



## Squirtoutmabooty (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Dec 1, 2020)

some brave man posted this on reddit


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## Squirtoutmabooty (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## sytyl (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## Squirtoutmabooty (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 10524 (Dec 1, 2020)

There’s 3 genders male female and subhuman


----------



## itis123 (Dec 1, 2020)

disgusting abomination


----------



## sytyl (Dec 1, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## Warlow (Dec 1, 2020)

tranny hatred, i am delighted.


----------



## sytyl (Dec 1, 2020)

itis123 said:


> disgusting abomination


I used to be fine with them until I had to interact with one irl. Imagine for 6 months seeing a 6'4 obese tranny wearing skimpy dresses, raising its arms to reveal deodorant encrusted stubble and people gleefully referring to it as "she".


----------



## Squirtoutmabooty (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6402 (Dec 1, 2020)

Based thread


----------



## Warlow (Dec 1, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


>


why do whites love being trannies so much, jbw debunked. How can one jbw when being white= greatest likelihood of becoming a tranny


----------



## itis123 (Dec 1, 2020)

sytyl said:


> I used to be fine with them until I had to interact with one irl. Imagine for 6 months seeing a 6'4 obese tranny wearing skimpy dresses, raising its arms to reveal deodorant encrusted stubble and people gleefully referring to it as "she".


I was never fine with them. Growing up i was taught that they were disgusting and the scum of the earth.


----------



## Squirtoutmabooty (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## Warlow (Dec 1, 2020)

Warlow said:


> why do whites love being trannies so much, jbw debunked. How can one jbw when being white= greatest likelihood of becoming a tranny


based, high iq


----------



## Enfant terrible (Dec 1, 2020)

KEEP CRYING FOR HIM
HE ASCENDED


----------



## Deleted member 6400 (Dec 1, 2020)

based


----------



## Squirtoutmabooty (Dec 1, 2020)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.cnn.com/cnn/2020/12/01/entertainment/elliot-page-trnd/index.html


----------



## Blackpill3d (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 7240 (Dec 1, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


>


Why they put monarch on their legs?


----------



## Deleted member 7240 (Dec 1, 2020)

Blackpill3d said:


> View attachment 841359


No way he did that jfl Trump would be based god if he did tho


----------



## magnificentcel (Dec 1, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


>


Just sad tbh


----------



## magnificentcel (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## magnificentcel (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## Gayalienmax (Dec 1, 2020)

Squirtoutmabooty said:


> I need to up my collection of transphobic content
> View attachment 841000


Smv mogs to the moon


----------



## Squirtoutmabooty (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## Squirtoutmabooty (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## Squirtoutmabooty (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## Squirtoutmabooty (Dec 7, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 854690



View attachment 854812


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 7, 2020)

Oops! We ran into some problems.
The requested page could not be found.


----------



## Squirtoutmabooty (Dec 7, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> Oops! We ran into some problems.
> The requested page could not be found.


@Roping Subhuman


----------



## JizzFarmer (Dec 7, 2020)

I do not endorse any content in this thread


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 7, 2020)

"NOOOOO HUNGARIANS WONT LET ME MUTILATE MY GENITALIA!! THEY'RE EVIL UNDEMOCRATIC FASCISTS!!!!" | Soy Boy Face / Soyjak


See more 'Soy Boy Face / Soyjak' images on Know Your Meme!




knowyourmeme.com


----------



## Collagen or rope (Dec 7, 2020)

Squirtoutmabooty said:


> I need to up my collection of transphobic content
> View attachment 841000


I feel sick ngl


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 29, 2020)

*Plague Dog*
kiwifarms.net

Yesterday at 12:52 PM
#6,580
Title: father disowned me on Christmas for being Trans





Contents: MTF tranny gets triggered by less than unconditional, full acceptance and cuts off dad on Christmas.

Comments: fully supportive of tranny. Anything else will not be tolerated.


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6191 (Dec 29, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


>


Which server is this shit


----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 2, 2021)

Dukeys said:


> Which server is this shit


Idk


----------



## Deleted member 6191 (Jan 2, 2021)

Ritalincel said:


> Idk


thanks.


----------



## Troika (Jan 2, 2021)

I know inceltears will love this thread.


----------



## Squirtoutmabooty (Feb 26, 2021)

Troika said:


> I know inceltears will love this thread.


Loves me


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Sep 28, 2021)

ugly tranny 
@subhuman incel


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 5, 2021)

Spoiler: Gore








Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 5, 2021)

Squirtoutmabooty said:


>


----------



## Lihito (Dec 5, 2021)

Squirtoutmabooty said:


> I need to up my collection of transphobic content
> View attachment 841000


We need a thread about scientific implications of LGBT being harmful. There is plenty literature but its being censored as we speak

UBERsoy did a great video on it


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## rydofx (Dec 5, 2021)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 1428196


Okay anthony u look like a man


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Feb 19, 2022)

Ritalincel said:


>


we should fight back


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 19, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Squirtoutmabooty (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Feb 20, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## looksmaxxed (Feb 20, 2022)

mtf=subhuman incel scum's only chance at receiving validation. "omg urr so stunning and brave"


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Feb 20, 2022)

looksmaxxed said:


> mtf=subhuman incel scum's only chance at receiving validation. "omg urr so stunning and brave"


Feeling bad for some of them too. Some of the are incels who think switching side might fix things.

Incels have too much pressure on them. Yet its not an excuse for chopping off your dick.


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Feb 20, 2022)

>Unironically mogs hall of this forum

Tren is a fucking magic drug





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Feb 20, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Feb 20, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Feb 20, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 25, 2022)

Luigi Cadorna
Marshal of Italy
kiwifarms.net
JoinedOct 25, 2021

Feb 17, 2022
#5,883
Less than two weeks later he's already posting his swollen wound on Twitter for all the world to see.


Spoiler: Here it is!!! My pussy!!!😸💖


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 25, 2022)

Spoiler: Yuk


----------



## IncelsBraincels (Apr 4, 2022)

Ritalincel said:


> Spoiler: Yuk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


me


----------



## Deleted member 18340 (Apr 4, 2022)

Squirtoutmabooty said:


> I need to up my collection of transphobic content
> View attachment 841000


Include pajeets with trannies and I'm all game ...


----------



## BigJimsWornOutTires (Apr 4, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> View attachment 1553715


too fast


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## Saen (Apr 20, 2022)

Ritalincel said:


>


INV


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## btsgangruling (Apr 20, 2022)

Ritalincel said:


>


Ritty, i fucking love you so much


----------



## 8PSLcel (Apr 20, 2022)

Ritalincel said:


>


one less competitor tbh. Us incels need all the help we can get.


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Apr 20, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 20, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> View attachment 1642875







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Apr 20, 2022)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 1642903







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (May 27, 2022)




----------



## IncelsBraincels (May 27, 2022)




----------



## juste (May 27, 2022)

[ISPOILER]



[/ISPOILER]


----------



## Ritalincel (May 27, 2022)

IncelsBraincels said:


> View attachment 1701603


----------



## Ritalincel (May 27, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (May 27, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (May 27, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (May 27, 2022)




----------



## Ritalincel (May 27, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (May 27, 2022)

MoeZart said:


> View attachment 841060


----------



## Ritalincel (May 29, 2022)




----------



## fnafmaxxer (May 29, 2022)

sytyl said:


> View attachment 841040


Oh thank god I thought it was going to rape my ears


----------



## IncelsBraincels (May 30, 2022)




----------



## Ritalincel (May 30, 2022)

IncelsBraincels said:


> View attachment 1707193


I made that 'jak


----------



## Ritalincel (May 30, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (May 30, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (May 30, 2022)




----------



## Ritalincel (May 30, 2022)




----------

